# Overclocking A laptop?



## dnichols27 (Apr 5, 2008)

I am interested if a traditional laptop can be overclocked? I have a 
dell 830 lattitude
2x2 kingston PC2-5300 667MHz 
inter core 2 duo PROCESSOR..., T7500, 2.2, 4MB
Hardware 
Type Description 
DVD/CD-ROM Drives HL-DT-ST CDRW/DVD GCCT10N 
Disk Drives Hitachi HTS541612J9SA00 111.7Gb 
Display Adapters Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family 384Mb 
Mobile Intel(R) 965 Express Chipset Family 384Mb 
IDE ATA/ATAPI Controllers Intel(R) ICH8M Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2850


----------



## bluesoul (Apr 3, 2008)

Theoretically I'm sure it's possible with the right BIOS, but I would be leery of doing so as you have no way to mitigate the increased heat an overclocked system produces. That system is solid enough that I wouldn't mess with OCing it, honestly. But I've never been huge on that stuff anyway so someone else may have better advice if you _do_ want to.

-Daniel


----------



## hobosrock696 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have tried but it is insanely unstable with the slightest changes especialy when you mess with the graphics...


----------

